# Arthritis meds - Metacam not working



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes another thread from me  but it is an important one  

Basically Kc's arthritis has advanced and she is permanently lame  As the vet said it will be a degree of mechanical lameness but there will be some pain lameness too :yesnod:

She is on Metacam and has been for years but I am thinking it is not effective for her now and need to try something else for pain relief.

After speaking with the vet, she agrees and has given me the names of a few meds she thinks will be the best possibilities. I am going to do some research myself and go back to the vets next week for a chat and decision.

I am hoping for some experience of the drugs and any helpful info, as I want to be as well informed as possible so when I speak with the vet again a decision can be reached 

So the drugs are Rimadil, Previcox, Trocoxil, Tramadol and PLT

Thankies in advance for your time and help 

I am aware of the Trocoxil being once a month pill which already makes me feel uneasy, but still like to hear experiences


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Long-term use of metacam is tricky and i think that your question might need a 'specialist' response hun. You are unlikely to get many answers tonight/this am, so you might need to 'bump' it in the morning. Hopefully, someone like Ianthe or others with direct experience of the drugs will pick it up and help. In the meantime, sending hugs to you and kitty  x.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> Long-term use of metacam is tricky and i think that your question might need a 'specialist' response hun. You are unlikely to get many answers tonight/this am, so you might need to 'bump' it in the morning. Hopefully, someone like Ianthe or others with direct experience of the drugs will pick it up and help. In the meantime, sending hugs to you and *kitty * x.


So sorry - thought I was still in cat chat there for a mo!...defo time for bed with tail tucked under  x


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Kiwi said:


> So sorry - thought I was still in cat chat there for a mo!...defo time for bed with tail tucked under  x


:lol: Thankies and wondered why you refered to my dog as a cat  :lol:

Yep we have used Metacam for several years and the vet agreed it does not appear to be working and would be best to try something else


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Banjo went on to Previcox after the metacam stoped working for him, there is suppose to be a new one out that is better for them to take but cant mem the name  he's now on Carprieve & Gabapentin. Tramadol helped before his op but he was a bit dopey on that.

He also has Synoquin which is mainly Glucosomine  Our vets & myself dont want to use Trocoxil if he needed anything else he would have to wait for that to be out of his system.

You could try a Bioflow collar they work for some dogs


----------



## crazyhorse (Nov 1, 2011)

Tramadol is good


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Rimadyl is the same as Metacam. Trocoxil is once monthly so as spotty says, you have to wait up to 6 weeks to give other medication. Brig's been on it for two years but it no longer works for him. I've heard good things about Tramadol.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I believe that you would be able to also have Cartrophen injections with Tramadol.
Worth asking your vet


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

My old girl was on Prednoleucotropin (PLT) tablets (contain Cinchophen 200 mg and Prednisolone 1 mg) for Arthritis in her spine

She had no problems at all but only gave 1 a day . She was given (prescribed) Tramadol too if she needed it but we never had to give her these.


----------



## Rhiannon68 (Oct 26, 2011)

My Boxer was on Metacam but I took him off it due to the long term effects, he now has cartrophen injections, a member on here suggested trying seatone tablets which he has daily, touch wood he has fewer stiff days now.


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies 



Dally Banjo said:


> Banjo went on to Previcox after the metacam stoped working for him, there is suppose to be a new one out that is better for them to take but cant mem the name  he's now on Carprieve & Gabapentin. Tramadol helped before his op but he was a bit dopey on that.
> 
> You could try a Bioflow collar they work for some dogs


A friend has recommended Previcox but obviously needing to do my own research, but good to hear it works for someone else after Metacam :thumbsup:

Kc already has a bioflow which does definately help her a little  and she also gets Flexi Joints by Vetvits which definately take the edge off 



rona said:


> I believe that you would be able to also have Cartrophen injections with Tramadol.
> Worth asking your vet


My vet didn't mention Cartrophen injections so will enquire when I go back. I assume there is a reason she didn't mention them but worth a mention so thank you 



wooliewoo said:


> My old girl was on Prednoleucotropin (PLT) tablets (contain Cinchophen 200 mg and Prednisolone 1 mg) for Arthritis in her spine
> 
> She had no problems at all but only gave 1 a day . She was given (prescribed) Tramadol too if she needed it but we never had to give her these.


Yep the vet said PLT are the old school treatment and was known as Poorly Leg Treatment :lol: It is definately one I want to reasearch as never heard it before but vet also said its used a lot at our surgery for spinal cases 

All the different meds you guys have had for your dogs, were they prescribed when other meds didn't work or were they prescribed for a particular reason over other meds? Did you have much of a say or did the vet say 'x' meds are needed because, so you gave them?! does that even make sense  

my excuse is I have come off a night shift


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

We are lucky realy Banjo is seen at 2 different practices one of which is the orthapedic one who did his op he goes there for accupunture for his leaking  but that realy helps with his hip & arthritis  They are more up to date with drugs so if I read of different drugs on here run it past them as well as our vet, but originally just did as we were told, hopeing to reduce his gababpentin down to zero in May but at least that is'nt one that can do internal damage & other things can be added in  

KC might be a bit better as the weather gets warmer Banjo has realy found his bounce over the last week or so


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

our vet said it was called poorly leg treatment too,
Our Locket was on the pills over 3 yrs and she had no side effects. (she had several liver tests etc over the years for different things and the reading all came back normal)


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> We are lucky realy Banjo is seen at 2 different practices one of which is the orthapedic one who did his op he goes there for accupunture for his leaking  but that realy helps with his hip & arthritis  They are more up to date with drugs so if I read of different drugs on here run it past them as well as our vet, but originally just did as we were told, hopeing to reduce his gababpentin down to zero in May but at least that is'nt one that can do internal damage & other things can be added in
> 
> KC might be a bit better as the weather gets warmer Banjo has realy found his bounce over the last week or so


I was considering acupunture at one time but I'm not sure I could cope  She is not overly keen on strangers prodding and poking and tends to tense up which makes me think it is not gonna happen 

She does go to hydrotherapy 3-4 times a month which she now seems to enjoy and building up even muscle tone 

Part of Kc's problems is she bounces a lot and will get progressively worse and if she is in too much pain she will run on 3 legs  :lol: I'm hoping the warmer weather eases her a little but not holding out much hope 



wooliewoo said:


> our vet said it was called poorly leg treatment too,
> Our Locket was on the pills over 3 yrs and she had no side effects. (she had several liver tests etc over the years for different things and the reading all came back normal)


Thank you thats good to know


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Kc Mac said:


> I was considering acupunture at one time but I'm not sure I could cope  She is not overly keen on strangers prodding and poking and tends to tense up which makes me think it is not gonna happen
> 
> She does go to hydrotherapy 3-4 times a month which she now seems to enjoy and building up even muscle tone
> 
> ...


I would give the pins a try its realy worth it  I did'nt think Banjo would put up with it  but if a spot can sit still fro 15-20 mins any dog can :lol:

Is it one of her rear legs & did you say somewhere she falls over or Im I getting mixed up again


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> I would give the pins a try its realy worth it  I did'nt think Banjo would put up with it  but if a spot can sit still fro 15-20 mins any dog can :lol:
> 
> Is it one of her rear legs & did you say somewhere she falls over or Im I getting mixed up again


I may loook into it then  Does it really seem to make a noticable difference for a few days or longer? Does each session help or is it more accumulative 

Its her front legs  Her off fore is the worst but near fore is very bad too. It is predominately the wrist (arthritis diagnosed at 18months) but she also has restrictive movement in her elbows 

She also has CDRM which is why she tends to lose balance and fall over so thats affectimg her back legs 

In fact it was a bit of a joke when she was about 3yrs old that it would be easier if we chopped all four legs off  she was having another claw removed (over the years seven have been removed), with her arthritis and CDRM, hence it was believed she wouldn't get much past 5 years old with all her problems :crying: and here she is at 9yrs old and causing me so much worry and loving every day with her, but also doing my utmost to keep her pain free :crazy:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwww bless her  Banjo had to have a few sessions of pins close together to start (sorry cant mem etactly  ) now goes every 3 weeks, he is a bit dopey afterwards & kips in the car on the way home, then kips for the rest of the day, then is :crazy: for a good 2 weeks before his next session  sometimes it stops his leaks  but not recently but we can cope with that 

I think Nonnie goes to a vet that uses a differnt type of accupuncture that dose'nt involve pins might be worth PMing her if KC wont stand being stabed


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwww bless her  Banjo had to have a few sessions of pins close together to start (sorry cant mem etactly  ) now goes every 3 weeks, he is a bit dopey afterwards & kips in the car on the way home, then kips for the rest of the day, then is :crazy: for a good 2 weeks before his next session  sometimes it stops his leaks  but not recently but we can cope with that
> 
> I think Nonnie goes to a vet that uses a differnt type of accupuncture that dose'nt involve pins might be worth PMing her if KC wont stand being stabed


Thank you for the info and will speak with the vet about acupuncture - do they recommend practitioners or do I need a homeopathic vet  Will def have a look anyway :thumbsup:

Will PM Nonnie too, thank you


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Kc Mac said:


> Thank you for the info and will speak with the vet about acupuncture - do they recommend practitioners or do I need a homeopathic vet  Will def have a look anyway :thumbsup:
> 
> Will PM Nonnie too, thank you


Our vet originally sent us to another practice for it but that vet left  however the vet that took over is married to the orthapedic vet who did Banjo's neck op  so we now just go there & he gets a good check over every 3 weeks  excpet she's always on about he could do with loosing little more weight  he's already wafer thin compared to the rest of the gang :blink: or they are all well over weight


----------

